# TODAY on RO



## mouse_chalk (Aug 3, 2008)

[align=center]*TODAY on RO!*

*Sunday, 3rd August 2008*


Hi guys!:wave: I'm filling in for Fran while she's away for the week. Have a great trip Fran!


*BIRTHDAYS*

A very happy birthday to...

*SOOSKA!*

*Beth M! *









Have a brilliant day guys [/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Bunny News*[/align][align=center]:apollo:
[/align][align=center]

*Krickette's*  Bumper  is moving strange... Send good vibes that the little guy will be ok! ray:
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Check out this cute video! *Harriet* loves playing with her  paper!:weee:[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Cheryl* just keeps killing us with these  cute  pictures! :faint:
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
Has anyone heard of  Peanut Hay  before?! :dunno[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*bunbunluv* needs some help to  rename  their beautiful Flemish following a visit from the gender fairy!![/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Goalie Girl* has a very  active bunny :run: Do you have any advice for her?
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Is *Naturestee's* foster bun Jazzy  pregnant again?!:stork:[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Do you know what breed  this bunny  is? :bunny19
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Gentle Giants* is looking for foster homes, and help with her  bunny flood.  Can you help?[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Do you have an NIC cage for your bunnies? Post pictures  here! 
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Other News*[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Is anyone else enjoying a  tax free  weekend? [/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Fancy355* sadly lost her cat,  Smokey.  RIP Smokey :rainbow:
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Bo B Bunny* has shared some very cute pictures of her kitten,  Diesel  who I'm sure is high on everyone's catnapping list! 
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Cheryl* had a very  eventful day!  :laughsmiley:[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*MYSTERY BUNNY:*[/align][align=center]Who does this cute little pea in a pod belong to?![/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
 [/align][align=center]And, last but not least.... Have you been to our  Bunny Blogs  section recently? Go look at some cute pictures of bunnies, and update your own blog as well! :biggrin2:
 
[/align]


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 3, 2008)

The cutie in the pic is Oliver, one of Leaf's fabulous 3


----------



## Haley (Aug 3, 2008)

ink iris:Happy Birthday Soooska and Beth M! ink iris:

Also, Buttercup's 10th Birthday isnt until next week but they are celebrating it today with Susan's Birthday. She sent out invites and everything! I had the pleasure of meeting Buttercup when I visited Susan last fall. He is one of the most charming, lovable and sweetest bunnies Ive ever met (and Ive met a lot of bunnies). He comes up and licks your hand and tugs at your pant leg for pets. Hes a very special boy. Happy (early) Birthday Buttercup!


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 3, 2008)

By the way- Harriet is a buck. By the time we realized "she" was a "he".....he knew his name and answered to it....


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 3, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> By the way- Harriet is a buck. By the time we realized "she" was a "he".....he knew his name and answered to it....


Argh! I knew that as well! :foreheadsmack:I'm really sorry Peg!


----------



## Michaela (Aug 3, 2008)

Great job Jen.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 4, 2008)

*Michaela wrote: *


> Great job Jen.


Thanks Michaela! :hug:



And, sorry Luvmyzoocrew, you were right, it is Leaf's Oliver!


----------

